# Can anyone help me identify this fish for me?



## PTrops (Feb 3, 2012)

Any help would be great guys...

Thanks


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure...nice fish though...


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

S. freyi


----------



## PTrops (Feb 3, 2012)

I didn't think it was a freyi because of the red on the latter part of the body. And freyi is alot more streamlined in the body section


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I want to simply say a Aulonocara due to the 6+ vertical bars under the dorsal fin and body shape, A. gertrudae?

Great looking fish regardless. How big is he?


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like a Lethrinops to me...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not Aulonocara. Not Fryeri. Not Lethrinops. Easier to say what he isn't.

Unless he is from some lesser seen genus, he may be a hybrid.


----------



## PTrops (Feb 3, 2012)

How about copadichromis verduyni?

I purchased them as copadichromis chrysonotus.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

How big?

To me, it looks nothing like verduyni. Lacking body spots and the yellow usually seen on the anal fin. Even in adults, you can still see those spots.


----------



## PTrops (Feb 3, 2012)

They are about 11-12 cm


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

PTrops said:


> I purchased them as copadichromis chrysonotus.


Unfortunately this is a name used for hybrids that can look very different, though usually do have Sci. fryeri in them. They are typically bred in the far east.


----------



## PTrops (Feb 3, 2012)

Yup it may have come from the east. I have 2m and 3f. Both males look very similar


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

When I saw your pictures it reminded me of one I was looking at the other day. This one here:
http://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=405

This one is called a Ndiwe Fire Hap. Just throwing in my 2 cents. I am not familiar with this species but was looking for new fish the other day.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> PTrops said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased them as copadichromis chrysonotus.
> ...


We have a similar prob in the UK.
though ours tend to get sold as azurius and are Czech bred or spred.

__
https://flic.kr/p/4086668238
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=Copadi ... ,r:1,s:126

Nice fish but not a true species or variant I think.
Not sure whats in em though maybe any of the above.

Looks a bit like some I got as Lethrinops intermedius but those were hybrid too.  
Thinking of avoiding all Czech bred Malawi cichlids. Just so many not as sold. 

But generally when not as sold http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?id=1166 (clearly not this fish) think hybrid unless direct from the wild.

Think this guy has the same problem.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... rel=-10000
Some badly missold ones in there too.

All the best James


----------



## PTrops (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks james. I have idea what they are. The supplier sourced them from Germany.

Not a fan of crossing fish


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

PTrops said:


> Thanks james. I have idea what they are. The supplier sourced them from Germany.
> 
> Not a fan of crossing fish


Odd you should say that, some others in there are clearly dragons blood hybrids?
What do you think they are/he is?
Do you have a lot of them?
What were they sold as?


----------



## PTrops (Feb 3, 2012)

Fine you got me there. If they are intentional line bred fish I don't mind like albinos, fire fish, peacocks etc but not just putting one type of hap/peacock with another to breed and selling the young as one of the parents usually the male.

I purchased them as Copadichromis Chrysonatus. Got 2 males 3 females. Both males look the same so I don't know what they are.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No worries I have some hybrid fish too.  

I dunno what went into these guys but kind of wish folk that produce hybrids would not sell em as things they are not. Sadly I do not think it is always due to them not knowing better. Lazyness at best fraud at worst. Its not nice organising an import only for the cichlid to be not as sold. But sadly it happens many of us. For sure its been my lot too.  

All the best James


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

could be placidochromis electra black-fin makonde "yellow"


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Question is why would anyone sell Placidochromis electra (Makonde) as Copadichromis chrysonatus?
Nope my bet is hybrid.


----------

